# P45 issued with incorrect wages & tax



## telco (1 Sep 2009)

My husband was made redundant approx 8 weeks ago. He was employed in the construction trade and in the last few months of  his employment his wages and expenses were constantly late. My husband was informed whilst on holidays that he was being made redundant and at that stage was due approx 6 weeks wages, holiday pay, pay in lieu of notice and redundancy.
The form for redundancy has since been filed with the government insolvency fund.

As the situation was /still is very messy a number of weeks passed before paperwork was completed by his employer, he received a P45 showing that he was paid up to date ( ie incl the 6 weeks wages) , his employer assured him that he would pay what was owed , when he got money from the developer...his employer has paid approx 1/3 of what was owed

As hubbie needed the P45 to sign on , he had no choice at the time but to take it , regardless of it being incorrect and on the hope his employer would pay the balance

I now find myself in the situation of having to file a tax return for my husband and I - currently seperately assessed ( we didn't elect for joint assessment after marraige as no benefit to us). As I would like to transfer his credits to me we need to be jointly assessed. I also need to claim for tax relief on med exps. 

How can I make a return for him when the P45 is incorrect ? Can we demand a correct P45 from his employer...given that he is not very obliging this will prove very difficult

Thanks 

Telco


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2009)

As this is a tax query rather than one about redundancy/jobseeker's payments, I'm moving it.


----------



## Domo (2 Sep 2009)

If his employer is unwilling to issue an amended P45, I would suggest you write to Revenue sending copy of P45, setting out correct details.
Also send any payslips you have to support this.


----------



## Ned_ie (2 Sep 2009)

I have a feeling DOmo that will be no payslips!

I do agree that you should write to Revenue and set out details that the P45 is correct in terms of what SHOULD have been paid but that the employer left hubby short. Maybe first though contact employer again and let him know that you HAVE been in contact with revenue to get matters sorted and they have said they will be conducting an investigation - might spur him on to get ass in gear - one method of doing it!


----------



## telco (2 Sep 2009)

Thanks for your replies, indeed there are payslips but these are also incorrect , they show same amount as P45...I shall write to the revenue and explain the situation and enclose a copy of the incorrect P45 . What can the revenue do to confirm that this is the case , would they carry out an audit /ask for bank statements ? He was a PAYE worker, so I believe that that would be unusual. We also have to complete form for his unpaid wages through the labour courts.


----------



## Ned_ie (3 Sep 2009)

were wages paid in cash or to bank account?


----------



## telco (3 Sep 2009)

A mixture of both, like I said a complete mess...anyone have views on how the revenue would go about this ?

appreciate your replies.


----------

